# How Do I Take My Budgie Out of the Cage?



## GabeB (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, i'm very new to budgies and was just wondering how to properly take a budgie out of a cage. This is my first budgie and is around 4 months old. I've had him for nearly a month and I bought him from a pet store. He's used to my hand in the cage and enjoys stepping up on my finger. My budgie often grinds his beak and chirps. I've been trying to get my bird closer to the cage door (which hes been getting very good at). Yesterday I slowly took him out of the cage on my finger with a piece of millet in my other hand. His cage is on top of a cabinet that is around 7 feet off the ground. At first he looked around for a bit and then started eating the millet in my hand. Then all of a sudden he looked around really fast and fluttered down onto the ground (his wings are clipped). He ran around and looked really anxious. I had to cup him in my hands and bring him back into his cage since he couldn't fly up. After the indecent he acted like he usually would and played with his toys. I'm really worried though that I won't be able to take him out of the cage. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

From what it sounds like, you are making progress!  The most important thing that all budgie owners need to know and realize is to take things very slow and at the budgie's pace. With Ace, I always made sure there was something fun to do outside the cage, like a play gym with his favorite toys and treats. I gave him a lot of attention and love while outside. Now, he literally begs me to come out of the cage. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You are doing very well with your budgie. :hug:
It takes time and patience for budgies to decide to venture out into the big world outside their cage. Remember the cage is his home and his "safe place". He is familiar with it and everything outside it he feels is potentially dangerous to him.

One thing you can do is leave his cage door open when you are in the room to supervise him. Setting up a little play gym outside his cage with a favorite toy and maybe a millet treat on it may make him feel a bit more adventurous. Otherwise, just proceed slowly at your budgie's pace and in time he will feel more comfortable with exploring.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!! What is the little fellow's name?

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## GabeB (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks!  I looked at all the links and it helped quite a lot! I'm exited to spend my time on the forums. 

His name is Sprite:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! :wave: 

It's very exciting that Sprite is adjusting so well. I completely agree with Deborah's advice and agree that there's lots to learn here on the forums!

Hope to see you around and to meet little Sprite soon 

Feel free to ask about anything you're unsure of as we'd love to help! :welcome:


----------

